# Part/Full Livery around Brighton Area



## Nanami (21 January 2018)

Hi 

I&#8217;m looking for a part/full livery space for a very quiet, gentle gelding (16.2)

If possible not too far from Brighton. I would also consider everything around Shoreham, Lancing, Hassocks, Lewes, Newhaven and surrounding areas. 

There seem to be some great places but I can&#8217;t find details for a some yards. I&#8217;ve heard good things about Truleigh Manor Farm but can&#8217;t find any contact number. 

Livery would need to include:
- all year, daily long turnout on good fields (would consider grass livery if a proper sheltered area is provided - not just trees) 
- daily livery service for mucking out, rug change, feeding and turn out
- all hay, shavings and feed 
- secure tack room

Many thanks


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 January 2018)

This was a number I found for Truleigh Manor Farm. 
01903 813186

There is also Truleigh Hill Farm. No idea what it is like. 

http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/find-a-place-to-ride/centres/stuv/truleigh-hill-farm-stables

My friend who lives in Shoreham keeps hers here. I know its very well run. 

http://www.homelands-equestrian.co.uk/

Facebook pages such as Livery and Grazing South-East and Sussex Horse store are good for finding yards.


----------



## Nanami (22 January 2018)

THank you very much


----------



## alixmaltseva (14 January 2019)

Lancing Equestrian is such a great quiet little place. I keep my 15.3mare there and she absolutely loves it. The stables where they are kept are huge and always so clean. The yard is exceptionally always so clean. The fields are massive and so well kept. The staff are amazing always so kind and helpful. Livery has a great price and really worth it. There are great hacking trails to the south downs and there is a sandschool. 10/10 would recommend


----------

